# اريد تصميم سخان يستمد الكهرباء من pv (ارجو المساعدة )



## omar9964 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
المهندسين المحترمين 
ارجو التكرم بمساعدتي بتصميم سخان ( heater) يعمل على تسخين المياة بمعنى حجم 10 لتر من الماء ولكن يكون هذا السخان يستمد الكهرباء من photovoltic cells مع العلم انه الكهرباء الخارجة تكون dc . وانا اريد استخدام كهرباء dc نفس الخارج من pv لا اريد استخدام عاكس .
بمعنى اخر تكون المقاومات dc .

الى الدكتور الكردي . وشرحبييل وكل الدكاترة والمهندسين المحترمين ارجوك ساعدوني .....
نداء استغاثة .
ارجوكم لا تبخلوا علي
[/COLOR]


----------



## حسن لصباح2 (28 نوفمبر 2009)

يا سيد ! تسخين الماء عالطاقة الشمسية لا يحتاج للكهرباء 
فقط يعتمد على الأشعاع والحرارة من الشمس


----------



## omar9964 (28 نوفمبر 2009)

يا سيد الكريم انا اريد تصميم heater


----------



## عماد الدين حسني (2 يناير 2010)

أخي الكريم

لقد كنت أفكر في نفس المشروع ولكن بعد الاطلاع وجدت انه غير اقتصاديا استخدام PV cells في تغذية الاحمال الحراريه 
نصيحه من أخيك في الله استخدم طاقة الرياح في تغذية تلك الاحمال
وشكرا


----------



## ashraf i (8 يناير 2010)

نرجو الافاده اكثر علي الموضوع


----------



## د حسين (8 يناير 2010)

*تحية للأخ عمر*

ان نصائح من سبقني لك صحيحة بالاستخدام المباشر للتسخين من الشمس ...
ويبدو انك تريد سخانا كهربائيا ربما لبعد المسافة أو لظروف جغرافية أو بسبب خصوصية الموقع ...
أفيدك بما يلي.....
1- نشر ألواح لاقطة كهربائية بتوتر مثل 24 فولط 
2 - وصلها الى مدخرة سيارة مناسبة من أجل الشحن والتنظيم والتخزين
3- اذا كان مكان وضع السخان قريبا يمكنك استعمال التيار مباشر دون اي تحويل ولكن بسخان مصمم على 24 فولط
4 - اذا كان مكان الاستعمال بعيدا أكثر من مئة متر مثلا فيجب رفع فولطية التيار بعد تحويله الى متناوب الى 220 فولط مثلا واستخدام السخانات العادية المعروفة والمنتشرة بالأسواق .ويتم هذا التحويل بواسط القالبة أو ما يعرف بالانفرتر inverter وهو مشروح في مكان آخر من هذا القسم من المنتدى
5 - اتمنى لك التوفيق ولا تتردد بالاستفسار لمتابعة الموضوع ... وشكرا


----------



## omar9964 (9 يناير 2010)

تحية لك اخ حسن وساكون متواصل معك في القريب .................شكرا لك


----------



## خبير الاردن (10 يناير 2010)

يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## omar9964 (18 يناير 2010)

ارجو المساعدة


----------



## ricielectric (18 يناير 2010)

*DIY Solar Water panels*

Attached is a study for a project in Guatumala, I hope it will help you out , if you need more information I will send you a detailed file it's about 2.9MB some company provide a solar panels to provide power for the control pump and thermostat , for remote area , I have a file but I have to look for it


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (18 يناير 2010)

omar9964 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> المهندسين المحترمين
> ارجو التكرم بمساعدتي بتصميم سخان ( heater) يعمل على تسخين المياة بمعنى حجم 10 لتر من الماء ولكن يكون هذا السخان يستمد الكهرباء من photovoltic cells مع العلم انه الكهرباء الخارجة تكون dc . وانا اريد استخدام كهرباء dc نفس الخارج من pv لا اريد استخدام عاكس .
> بمعنى اخر تكون المقاومات dc .
> ...


 


د حسين قال:


> ان نصائح من سبقني لك صحيحة بالاستخدام المباشر للتسخين من الشمس ...
> ويبدو انك تريد سخانا كهربائيا ربما لبعد المسافة أو لظروف جغرافية أو بسبب خصوصية الموقع ...
> أفيدك بما يلي.....
> 1- نشر ألواح لاقطة كهربائية بتوتر مثل 24 فولط
> ...


 


ricielectric قال:


> Attached is a study for a project in Guatumala, I hope it will help you out , if you need more information I will send you a detailed file it's about 2.9MB some company provide a solar panels to provide power for the control pump and thermostat , for remote area , I have a file but I have to look for it


 

الموضوع بسيط ، وقد راسلني الأخ عمر Omar9964​ 
لوح الخلايا موجود في الأردن ( حسب ماذكر لي الأخ عمر)
الخزان بسيط .. 10 لتر =10000 سم مربع​ 
يمكن تصنيعه من مواد محلية كالتالي
قاعدة الخزان = 0.15 م
مساحة القاعدة = 706.5 سم مربع
الإرتفاع = 15 سم 
الحجم = مساحة القاعدة × الأرتفاع = 10597.5 سم مربع = 10.6 لتر​ 
وان كانت القاعدة مربعة 
15×15 = 225 سم مربع 
والأرتفاع = 44.4444 =45 سم
الحجم = 10125 سم مربع = 10.125 لتر​ 
يمكن عزله بصفيحة من جميع الجوانب بمقاس اكبر منه 5 سم من كل الجوانب 
ووضع العازل بينهما..
تثبيت المسخن في وسط الخزان ..
تثبيت مقياس حراري ..
وصلهما باسلاك الكهرباء. 
ومن ثم إيصالها باللوح الشمسي الجاهز الصنع .. ​ 
بالنسبة للكهرباء والتوصيلات والأسلاك ..
فأرجو من الأخوة ارشاد الأخ عمر .. 
وقد بين له د حسين بعض النقاط .​ 
أرجو من الأخ عمر البحث والتقصي حتى يتمكن من صنع الخزان والإعتماد على مدرسيه في الجامعة .. 
وشراء سخان كهرباء عادي وفك أجزاءه قطعة قطعة للتعرف على اسلوب التوصيل 
وشراء مستلزمات مماثلة .​ 
على كل حال .. ارجو مساعدة الإخوان له..​ 
والله الموفق.​


----------



## omar9964 (19 يناير 2010)

شكرا الك دكتور وانا ممنون الك في المساعدة .............زبس بقي عندي مشكلة واحدة وهي قيمة المقاومة.................وشكرا للجميع


----------



## الساحر (21 يناير 2010)

موضوع شيق


----------



## omar9964 (23 يناير 2010)

شكرا يا الساحر


----------

